# Electric costs direct vent and power vent



## manfred (Aug 27, 2010)

If your stove is sized correctly and it runs quite a bit how much more does it cost to power vent the average appliance? 
  I am now pondering which to install as I have good options for either one.


----------



## colebrookman (Aug 27, 2010)

Can't tell you about cost but I can use my direct vent with a pilot light when the power goes out.  Not so with a power vent;  an important consideration for me.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## vvvv (Aug 28, 2010)

do the direct vent especially if for constant use. what are u burning?


----------



## manfred (Aug 28, 2010)

Im burning propane. But a little confused with the terms natural vent, direct vent, and power vent. 
  Does the natural vent use power for the outside air intake if through the roof on a cathidrial ceiling?


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 29, 2010)

Natural vent is how a fireplace or wood stove vents. 
Air enters the combustion chamber from either inside the home
or thru an Outside Air Kit (OAK) & exits thru the chimney 
with the rest of the exhaust gases.
A B-vent gas stove vents this way as well., but most don't use oAKs.
You are relying on the natural effect of warm air rising to create the flow.
A Direct Vent (DV) works sorts the the same way but ALWAYS takes  
air from outside of the home to support combustion.
As the residual combustion gases exit the stove, they are replaced
by fresh air coming down the intake pipe.
Power vent is just that. It uses electricity to turn a motor (fan) which 
PULLS the exhaust out of the appliance.
It's used where natural draft may be restricted or affected by negative
pressure situations...
HTH


----------

